# What is the best loose powder to set my foundation?



## Sylean (Mar 26, 2011)

I need a loose powder to set my foundation (Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation). I've been looking at NARS' loose powder, Laura Mercier's loose powder, and the MUFE HD microfinishing powder. I want one that makes my skin look amazing and keep it oil free *all day* because my skin is very oily.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 26, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE MUFE's HD Microfinish powder!! I've had my jar now for over two years and I don't even bother to look for another setting powder. I like the fact it's "white" but goes on clear, since my skin changes shades often (some days redder than usual, other days slightly yellower). It keeps the oil away, and just gives my skin a smooth, flawless look. I've recommended it to several people. I can't imagine using anything else!!

I actually put it on with a rounded tip foundation brush to give it more of a "set" finish, instead of the dusting all over with a big brush. I like that look better myself.

(And like I mentioned, a little goes a long way... and the jar lasts forever!)


----------



## greeneyedlady (Mar 26, 2011)

I love Dior's loose powder but obviously don't love the price tag. It's my favorite  tho! I've used the MUFE HD powder as well, but use a fan brush to apply it, because like Sassy said: a little goes a long way, and I think the fan brush pics up less product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Mar 27, 2011)

Any of MAC's loose powders...they have quite a few and all work great for me....lasts me a loooooong time as well.


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 27, 2011)

Regarding the MUFE loose powder, I've read a lot of reviews saying that in photos you'll end up looking like a ghost. Are those people just using too much?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, a light dusting of it wont make you look ghastly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 28, 2011)

Not if you have dark skin or dry skin... It'll make you dry up and look like a ghost in my experience. In fact all unblended silica do that to  me. Unless you spritz it after (which defeats the matte/satin finish)...


----------



## Sylean (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm very fair and oily.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 3, 2011)

I would recommend Laura Mercier's Loose Powder. Her powders produce such great results, especially for those with oily/oil-prone skin.


----------



## kristydrodgers (Apr 3, 2011)

Smashbox halo is amazing!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 3, 2011)

Silica microspheres or silk powder from TKB trading will work for you.


----------



## satojoko (Jun 29, 2011)

MUF is nothing but silica. Don't waste your money. It's a total rip off. I bought bloody OUNCES of silica microspheres - amongst many other base powders - for next to nothing, and mix myself many kinds of powders at home, including a primer, setting powder, finishing powder, color corrector, etc. I haven't actually bought a face powder in a very LONG time. Nothing I can find in the stores, including MAC, MUF, or anything else, does near a good a job as my own mixtures.

Get to TKB or Coastal Scents and take a look at the 'filler' powders there. That's what you are looking for. If you're not sure, just email them. They will help you make a choice.

FYI NOTHING will keep your face completely oil free all day. Not even silica microspheres, believe me. I say that as a person with oily/combo skin. Get some of those blue face blotters from Clean &amp; Clear or a generic brand - they're exactly the same as the name brand - and make sure you PRESS your finishing powder into your face with one of those thin, round sponges after applying foundation. That helps a great deal more than just dusting it on with a brush.

And Halo is a nice product, but it definitely does NOT keep your face oil-free all day. Not in your wildest dreams will that happen.....


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of MAC's loose powders...they have quite a few and all work great for me....lasts me a loooooong time as well.



Agreed! I use the MAC Blot powder and it works really well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

I second greeneyed, i love love love Dior's loose powder (and Airflash foundation)


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI NOTHING will keep your face completely oil free all day. Not even silica microspheres, believe me. I say that as a person with oily/combo skin. Get some of those blue face blotters from Clean &amp; Clear or a generic brand - they're exactly the same as the name brand - and make sure you PRESS your finishing powder into your face with one of those thin, round sponges after applying foundation. That helps a great deal more than just dusting it on with a brush.


Agree with this...the only way to completely keep your skin oil free is to take pills lol.  I live by the generic blotting sheets from Walgreens, you can even take those thin toilet seat covers, cut them into strips (if I forgot my blotting sheets, thats what I usually do)...

Although I do use the MUFE powder, I think it helps my make-up stay on a little longer..


----------



## Michelle Hill (Mar 30, 2013)

I usually use MAC for everything, but I have ventured out of that and use Bare Minerals Loose Powder, I find it to be light and translucent, with great coverage for the entire day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You must try this.

Michee


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 30, 2013)

Ya know I'm surprised I'm saying this because I this is the only product from them I adore.. but have you tried Rimmel's stay matte powder? It's very finely milled and it just works great. I keep it in my makeup bag instead of on my vanity because I reach for it so often. I'll use this over my MAC mineralized skin finish or any other powder I use. I use Laura Mercier silk cream foundation.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 30, 2013)

MUFE HD powder is awesome!!!!! I will never be without it!

It sets makeup, removes shine, smooths out fine lines...I love it.


----------



## MareNectaris (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like Madison Street Beauty Aloe Setting Powder. It's just got two ingredients, Mica, and Aloe Vera Powder. I looks white in the jar, but has gone on very sheer for me. It's very inexpensive. (And on 60% off right now) http://www.etsy.com/shop/MadisonStreetBeauty?section_id=12592189


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 31, 2013)

I am also using NARS loose powder. This is a gorgeous talc- and cornstarch based powder that looks beautifully natural on the skin, with only a trace of shine.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 31, 2013)

MUFE HD microfinishing powder. Elf makes a dupe, I believe.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 31, 2013)

> MUFE HD microfinishing powder. Elf makes a dupe, I believe. Â


 ELF does make a dupe. I tried it, not bad. I actually use that, mixed with a Ben Nye brand and my good olv Cover Girl loose powder. I mix them together in a sifter and use that.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like the NYC loose powder. Works great and only costs a few dollars!


----------



## gillianlili (Mar 31, 2013)

Confusion, don't know how to do choose


----------



## satojoko (Apr 10, 2013)

Look at the ingredients and you'll see that ELF's isn't a dupe for MUF HD powder at all. ELF's is made from powdered dimethicone. Also something you can buy for next to nothing. It'll cost you less than even their cheap HD powder does. Even pure silk powder works great as a setting powder, is far better for your skin than anything on the market &amp; costs squat.


----------

